# Pronúncia do L no Norte de Portugal



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Pelo Norte de Portugal ainda se pronuncia o *L *em palavras como *palco, talco, saldo* ?
A que momento, se deixou de dizer no resto do país, pelos menos nas grandes cidades?


----------



## Alentugano

Como assim, deixou de se dizer? Onde você obteve essa (des)informação?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Alentugano said:


> Como assim, deixou de se dizer? Onde você obteve essa (des)informação?


Acompanhando as notícias de Portugal e círculos políticos. Vi uma diferença entre *L *de *paLco* e o de *animaL. *Geralmente o ouvi de pessoas de Lisboa, se não me engano.


----------



## guihenning

Não há diferença na pronúncia do ele dessas palavras. Ambos estão em coda e eles em coda no português europeu são sempre velarizados.
animal [ɐniˈmaɫ] 
palco [ˈpaɫku] 
_Até onde sei_ também não há diferença dialetal da pronúncia do ele fechando sílaba. A pronúncia é uniforme em todo o país.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Que tamanho de arquivo o foro aguenta? Estou tentando carregar um áudio com menos de vinte segundos e nada.


----------



## xiskxisk

É pronunciado em todo o país.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

xiskxisk said:


> É pronunciado em todo o país.


Eu ia pôr aqui um áudio, mas não consegui. Nele um português, creio sê-lo de Lisboa, diz *cuLturaL *não pronunciando o final igual ao da primeira sílaba. Pronunciou o L da primeira como os brasileiros pronunciariam o L em qualquer lugar, com um som parecido com o de U.


----------



## xiskxisk

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Eu ia pôr aqui um áudio, mas não consegui. Nele um português, creio sê-lo de Lisboa, diz *cuLturaL *não pronunciando o final igual ao da primeira sílaba. Pronunciou-o como os brasileiros.



Provavelmente ouviste um recuamento da vogal A antes do L.


----------



## englishmania

Pode soar diferente porque a vogal é diferente, ou pode não se ouvir muito bem a primeira sílaba, mas a pronúncia do L é a mesma.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

xiskxisk said:


> Provavelmente ouviste um recuamento da vogal A antes do L.


 Expressei-me mal. Ele pronunciou igual aos brasileiros o primeiro L.

@englishmania

Pronunciou o L da primeira como os brasileiros pronunciariam o L em qualquer lugar, com um som parecido com o de U.


----------



## guihenning

Em qualquer lugar não. Um ele entre vogais ou no início de sílaba no Brasil soa como ele, não como u.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

@guihenning , @englishmania:


Nesse vídeo, a moça numa parte do poema diz *fuLgurante, *pronunciando *L *como *U.*


----------



## guihenning

Aos meus ouvidos soa a fulgurante com ele. [fuɫguɾɐ̃tə] , pouco velarizado, é verdade, mas ainda assim ele, não u.


----------



## Alentugano

António, aos seus ouvidos brasileiros (não acostumados ao português europeu) pode até soar assim mas te garanto que nós, portugueses, ouvimos o L. Pode até ser um L mais fraco ou mais suave, mas ele está lá e é proferido.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Alentugano said:


> António, aos seus ouvidos brasileiros (não acostumados ao português europeu) pode até soar assim mas te garanto que nós, portugueses, ouvimos o L. Pode até ser um L mais fraco ou mais suave, mas ele está lá e é proferido.



Esse som fica mais fraco com a vogal, devido a semelhanças de som?


----------



## pfaa09

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Esse som fica mais fraco com a vogal, devido a semelhanças de som?


É normal que em certas palavras o som do L mude conforme a letra que está antes ou depois.
*Aluno* dá mais relevo ao L do que em *Fulgurante*. Mas o L é sempre pronunciado.
Eu sou do Norte (área metropolitana do Porto) e garanto-lhe que não comemos os L, excepto algumas pessoas que têm distúrbio na fala, conhecido por dislalia.


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> António, aos seus ouvidos brasileiros (não acostumados ao português europeu) pode até soar assim mas te garanto que nós, portugueses, ouvimos o L. Pode até ser um L mais fraco ou mais suave, mas ele está lá e é proferido.


 Exato.



pfaa09 said:


> É normal que em certas palavras o som do L mude conforme a letra que está antes ou depois.
> *Aluno* dá mais relevo ao L do que em *Fulgurante*. Mas o L é sempre pronunciado.
> Eu sou do Norte (área metropolitana do Porto) e garanto-lhe que não comemos os L, excepto algumas pessoas que têm distúrbio na fala, conhecido por dislalia.


O L nestas duas palavras não é articulado da mesma maneira...
aluno /l/
fulgurante /ɫ/


----------



## gato radioso

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> @guihenning , @englishmania:
> 
> 
> Nesse vídeo, a moça numa parte do poema diz *fuLgurante, *pronunciando *L *como *U.*


Talvez essa vocalização estranha esteja forçada pela música.
Às vezes quando ouço música -especialmente ópera ou peças líricas que tenham algum grau de complicação- há palavras que soam muito estranhas ou que não se entendem a primera vez -ainda na minha própria lingua-, mas acho que é por isso ou porque exigem ao artista uma respiração pouco natural.


----------



## guihenning

Eu não ouvi vocalização ali. O ele está menos velarizado que o comum provavelmente por conta da música e do ritmo, mas ainda não me soa como o L vocalizado brasileiro [w] que é bem mais marcado. Talvez um ele menos velarizado que o comum esteja dando a impressão de que seja vocalizado, mas não me parece realmente que seja o caso.


----------



## englishmania

Como o Alentugano disse, para nós, portugueses, é óbvio/claro que ela pronuncia o "l"....

Pode não ser muito "vincado", mas ouve-se.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Duas dúvidas: 1) como se dá a pronúncia do ele em palavras como *paLRice (de paLRar)* ou *chaLRar, *onde o ele e o erre estão próximos? 2) Ouvindo-se os discursos parlamentares de Plínio Salgado, parece que na pronúncia do ele do Brasil - quando era pronunciado - abre-se a boca mais, o que não concluo escutando a pronúncia de Portugal. Nesse ponto, em que momento a pronúncia do ele dos dois países se diferenciaram?


----------



## englishmania

1) igual a _animal, palco, alma,_ _ fulgurante - _velarizado.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Ouvindo-se os discursos parlamentares de Plínio Salgado [...]


O ele do Salgado soa igual ao u final de puta que pariu.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> O ele do Salgado soa igual ao u final de puta que pariu.



Realmente. kkkk. Era forçado ou à epoca ainda se falava o ele?


----------



## metaphrastes

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Realmente. kkkk. Era forçado ou à epoca ainda se falava o ele?


Há algumas décadas os políticos, oradores, locutores, declamadores, actores, cantores, &c, cultivavam uma pronúncia que não era a coloquial, do dia a dia, por uma questão de clareza e também de projecção da voz, quando os os meios de amplificação faltavam ou não eram tão sensíveis como hoje. Era comum locutores ou cantores usarem o R trilado, com a ponta da língua, mesmo que na pronúncia coloquial do Brasil o R longo tenha geralmente o som aspirado.

Imagino que toda essa gente, em casa, ou no trabalho, com amigos, falasse com a pronúncia mais natural, de toda a gente. Mas em público, uma pronúncia mais enfática de consoantes como o R ou o L era essencial para a compreensão da mensagem, fosse qual fosse. Alguns exageravam mais, o que passava uma impressão de afectação ou até de megalomania. Em todo o caso, fazia parte nalgum grau do ofício de político ou de demagogo, que também tinha a sua arte.

Hoje em dia, com meios de captação de som mais desenvolvidos, um político pode fazer um discurso em voz baixa ou média (se quiser passar uma impressão de sinceridade e de proximidade com o eleitor) e mesmo assim será compreendido. Nos comícios de outrora, não era assim - além é claro do efeito emocional da voz mais forte e inflamada, para galvanizar as multidões.

Mas voltando à questão da canção citada, pelo menos desde a Bossa-Nova a tendência da música popular é duma pronúncia muito mais próxima da oralidade e muito menos empostada. Isto só é possível com uma captação de som muito boa, e por isso toda a exigência de um João Gilberto com o sistema de som: se não prestasse, ele levantava-se e saía, porque todo o seu estilo de canto e de violão era baseado em inflexões vocais e musicais muito subtis e destruídas por um ambiente acústico adverso. Já os políticos que faziam seus comícios em cima de caixotes, ou os músicos que cantavam nas situações mais adversas, tinham de vencer tudo "com a força do gogó"...


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

metaphrastes said:


> Há algumas décadas os políticos, oradores, locutores, declamadores, actores, cantores, &c, cultivavam uma pronúncia que não era a coloquial, do dia a dia, por uma questão de clareza e também de projecção da voz, quando os os meios de amplificação faltavam ou não eram tão sensíveis como hoje. Era comum locutores ou cantores usarem o R trilado, com a ponta da língua, mesmo que na pronúncia coloquial do Brasil o R longo tenha geralmente o som aspirado.
> 
> Imagino que toda essa gente, em casa, ou no trabalho, com amigos, falasse com a pronúncia mais natural, de toda a gente. Mas em público, uma pronúncia mais enfática de consoantes como o R ou o L era essencial para a compreensão da mensagem, fosse qual fosse. Alguns exageravam mais, o que passava uma impressão de afectação ou até de megalomania. Em todo o caso, fazia parte nalgum grau do ofício de político ou de demagogo, que também tinha a sua arte.
> 
> Hoje em dia, com meios de captação de som mais desenvolvidos, um político pode fazer um discurso em voz baixa ou média (se quiser passar uma impressão de sinceridade e de proximidade com o eleitor) e mesmo assim será compreendido. Nos comícios de outrora, não era assim - além é claro do efeito emocional da voz mais forte e inflamada, para galvanizar as multidões.
> 
> Mas voltando à questão da canção citada, pelo menos desde a Bossa-Nova a tendência da música popular é duma pronúncia muito mais próxima da oralidade e muito menos empostada. Isto só é possível com uma captação de som muito boa, e por isso toda a exigência de um João Gilberto com o sistema de som: se não prestasse, ele levantava-se e saía, porque todo o seu estilo de canto e de violão era baseado em inflexões vocais e musicais muito subtis e destruídas por um ambiente acústico adverso. Já os políticos que faziam seus comícios em cima de caixotes, ou os músicos que cantavam nas situações mais adversas, tinham de vencer tudo "com a força do gogó"...


  De certo modo foi bom, mas sinto falta das vozes fortes. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## machadinho

Escute ópera e canto lírico, que é até melhor.


----------

